# EOM Revised questions!



## Razuur (Jan 4, 2005)

Hello,

I purcahsed the original Elements of Magick, and while it seemed like a really good system, I had trouble wrapping my head around it.  I decided to wait to purchase the Revised Elements of magick hearign that the system was going to be cleaned up a bit.  Reading through it, I must admit that I the product is much more streamlined than the first version.

But for some reason, and I am sure that this is the way my stupid head works, I am still having some problems.

I understand the core concepts and how it is supposed to work, but I have real trouble translating the magick into applicable spell effects.

I don't have the book in front of me, but here goes.

For example:  

The Mage Armor Spell under the Create List.  Mage armor is listed as Create Force 2/Gen 1 I believe.  Liek the PHB spell, it creates a +4 AC armor bonus.  I can't figure out where the +4 comes from.  Right below Mage Armor, is the spell Enhanced Mage  Armor, which is +8 AC.   Now by retro engineering, it would seem that Create Force 1 would create a +2 effect, Create force 2 would create a +4 effect, Create force 3 would create a +8 effect...  Therefore a Create force 4 would make a +16 effect?  Where in the book is this listed?  Also, what is the Gen 1 modification?  Why wouldn't Mage Armor be just be Create Force 2?

Any help would be majorly appreciated.  I know if I can just get around some of these questions, it will all "click" into place.  Seems like a great flexible system if only I can wrap my silly head around it!

Razuur


----------



## darkjedi (Jan 4, 2005)

Razuur said:
			
		

> For example:
> 
> The Mage Armor Spell under the Create List.  Mage armor is listed as Create Force 2/Gen 1 I believe.  Liek the PHB spell, it creates a +4 AC armor bonus.  I can't figure out where the +4 comes from.  Right below Mage Armor, is the spell Enhanced Mage  Armor, which is +8 AC.   Now by retro engineering, it would seem that Create Force 1 would create a +2 effect, Create force 2 would create a +4 effect, Create force 3 would create a +8 effect...  Therefore a Create force 4 would make a +16 effect?  Where in the book is this listed?  Also, what is the Gen 1 modification?  Why wouldn't Mage Armor be just be Create Force 2?
> 
> ...




I don't have the book in front of me either, and haven't had a chance to use it in a game yet, but I've read through it. 

I can't help with the Create Force effect (although the exponential increase of AC seems suspect), but I believe the Gen 1 is for an increased duration of the spell. The generic costs are used to increase duration, range, area, etc. I don't remember what the default is, but the Gen 1 is probably to increase it to 1 min or hour/level.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Jan 4, 2005)

The 2 MP of Create Force go into "purchasing" a masterwork chain shirt made of force. (That's what "2 MP elemental object" means following "Cost:" in the spell description.) See p. 44 for the upper limits on how much you can "buy" with varying MP.

 The 1 MP of Gen goes into increasing the spell's duration ("1 MP duration"); without this point, the spell would last only one minute (p. 27). The general duration enhancements are listed on page 29.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 4, 2005)

Create spells don't grant bonuses; they create things.  The things they create, at least in this example, are armor.  And armor grants AC bonuses to the people wearing it.

The Abjure spells can grant enhancement bonuses to AC, which will stack with armor.  Create spells actually create a suit of armor for you to wear, and the bonus is just the same as if you had bought the appropriate armor and were wearing it.  The higher MP cost is due to the higher gold piece cost of the armor created.


----------

